# Changer les Raccourcis de Safari - Mountain Lion



## Artek (11 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour, je cherche désespérément comment changer (tout, complètement, partiellement) les raccourcis clavier de safari dans notre lion des montagnes ? 


Please heeeeeeelp ! 

Artek.


----------



## bompi (11 Octobre 2012)

Je ne sais pas si c'est possible. Mais la méthode serait sans doute d'aller dans les Préférences Systèmes, rayon clavier et onglet Raccourcis.
Là, sélectionner dans la partie gauche les raccourcis d'applications. Enfin essayer d'ajouter à Safari les raccourcis souhaités.

J'ai déplacé côté forum _Customisation_, plus approprié.


----------



## Artek (11 Octobre 2012)

Ok donc c'est un peu.... pas très très évident... 

Il faut effectivement aller dans Préférences système/Clavier/Raccourcis clavier/Raccourcis des apps et ajouter safari, ensuite il faut recopier a l'exact parfait identique top nickel le nom de la commande (attention au Maj et minuscules) et ensuite entrer la commande... 

je trouve ça pas top facile a trouver mais bon... 


Résolu !


----------



## bompi (11 Octobre 2012)

D'une manière très générale, l'interface de Mac OS X est très peu configurable : tout est fait pour décourager les tentatives de modification (changer les curseurs de la souris, l'allure des fenêtres etc.)

C'est parfois un peu frustrant...


----------

